# Alpaca Clothes



## KAIA (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you have any Alpaca clothes?
I just bought a jersey and a bag! I didn´t even know they make alpaca bags!
anyway... my jersey is sooooo soft and comfy I love it!
this is the web from where i got ´em:

CORDOVA - Clothes made from the finest alpaca wools, silks and pima cottons.


----------



## KAIA (Apr 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't own any now.  I owned some pieces as a child.  My folks lived in Peru for a bit.  I had a hat and a poncho.  It was super warm.

How do you like living in Peru?


----------



## KAIA (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I love living in Peru, the only bad thing in my county are some NOSY people you know.. lol.. but I guess that happens everywhere... I love Alpaca, because it is so warm and lightweight at the same time plus! is considered by the vegan community since it´s cruelty free.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont own anything but I want n alpaca or a llama they are so cute.....


----------



## AKITA3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi! uhmm yeah I´ve heard about that cordovaweb.com, before, but also kuna.com sell alpaca clothes. and oh yes, I wish I had an alpca as a pet, they are very cute.


----------



## josie (Jun 12, 2008)

Heard of alpaca, but it doesn't get nearly as cold enough to rock its fuzzy coat.

By the way I was just just looking through Google for pics of alpacas and I thought this was hilarious lol:


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 19, 2008)

lol that´s funny


----------



## Nox (Jun 27, 2008)

LOLOLOL Josie!


----------

